# Would someone please explain the designation



## abax (Sep 11, 2012)

'In-Charm' for me? I have a niveum 'In-Charm' BM/TPS x
In-Charm White 'Chao Chao' in spike and some other 'In-Charm' hybrids and I have no idea what, who or where
this name originated. Does the designation indicate some
particular characteristics?


----------



## Mathias (Sep 11, 2012)

In-Charm is a taiwanese orchid nursery, specialising in paphs.


----------



## abax (Sep 11, 2012)

Thank you, Mathias. What about particular characteristics?
I got some of these plants in a trade and it appears that the bloom will be a solid white...maybe?


----------



## petro (Sep 11, 2012)

Here's a picture of my Niveum FMA Alba 'Sogo' x In-Charm White 'Chao Chou'. This one blooms throughout the year for me with a big show in the spring. It just finished up blooming last month and it's sending up two more spikes now. It's also grown into quite a large plant as you can see. Hope that helps!


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 11, 2012)

If you google Paph In-Charm White you will find the parents of this "named" cross. Anytime a upper case word with single quots in case it, that equals a individual plant or "clone" from a given cross. There could be a thousand plants from a flasking but only one plant out of the cross is called 'Chao Chou' all the other 999 plants would have different 'Names', 999 names if the breeder so desired! In theory no two plants of the 1000 would be the same. It is if you had 999 brothers and sisters all with different names. Get it?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 11, 2012)

In-Charm White is, (unfortunately), not white!


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 11, 2012)

adding to what Rick said-
'characteristics' can vary within a particular cross & be aware that they do a lot of crosses with the different paph sections, which opens a bigger door to more differences!


----------



## abax (Sep 12, 2012)

I do get it and thank you for the photo. I'd be happy with
a Paph. like yours, Petro. So far I see no color in it at all,
but it might be a bit early to determine the final look of the
flower.

Thank you for the name correction. It's quite hard to read the tag properly.


----------

